# Turbo 10 Australian Wood Stove



## bushman (Jan 3, 2016)

I came across an interesting stove today, it's made in Australia and resembles a Kent Tile but, from what is available they are different companies. 

The baffle area has a honeycomb plate that must be a secondary combustion system.  Anyone know anymore on this brand?


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like a lot of heat would be concentrated as the wood gases ignite turning around the baffle. I'd prefer to see them starting to ignite further back in the firebox.


----------

